# Những điều bạn cần biết trước khi bắt đầu chế độ ăn kiêng Eat Clean



## uyenlam (16/9/18)

Eat Clean là chế độ ăn uống sạch đang được yêu thích nhất hiện nay.
Eat Clean là chế độ ăn kiêng lành mạnh không chỉ giúp các bạn gái giảm cân hiệu quả mà còn góp phần tăng cường sức khỏe. Tuy vậy, không phải ai cũng hiểu rõ từ A đến Z về chế độ ăn này. Chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn lời giải đáp về chế độ ăn Eat Clean sạch và lành mạnh mà bạn có thể dễ dàng áp dụng.

*1. CHẾ ĐỘ ĂN KIÊNG EAT CLEAN LÀ GÌ?*
Eat Clean (ăn sạch) là chế độ ăn tránh xa các thực phẩm đóng gói và sử dụng thực phẩm ở “gần với hình thức nguyên thủy của chúng nhất”. Điều này không nghĩa là tất cả thực phẩm cần phải được ăn sống. Theo đó, những người theo chế độ Eat Clean sẽ không sử dụng các loại thực phẩm hoặc nguyên liệu được sản xuất trong phòng thí nghiệm hoặc được chế biến tại nhà máy. Đặc điểm của thực phẩm sạch nói chung bao gồm:

Được nấu chín tại nhà
Sử dụng nguyên liệu ở dạng cơ bản
Không sử dụng chất bảo quản, màu thực phẩm hoặc các chất phụ gia
Tối giản quá trình chế biến



​Ngày nay, định nghĩa về Eat Clean cũng thay đổi rất nhiều để phù hợp với nhu cầu của từng người. Một số chế độ ăn uống sạch tập trung phần lớn vào nguyên liệu thực vật và nói không với thịt và sữa. Trong khi đó, những người khác sẽ lựa chọn thực phẩm theo mùa, theo địa phương, thực phẩm hữu cơ không biến đổi gen hay trứng, thịt và sữa không được sản xuất trực tiếp từ động vật. Ngoài ra, các chế độ ăn kiêng Eat Clean nghiêm ngặt cũng cắt bỏ rượu và caffeine.

*2. NGUYÊN TẮC CƠ BẢN CỦA CHẾ ĐỘ ĂN EAT CLEAN LÀ GÌ?*

Ăn thực phẩm nguyên chất, tự nhiên, chưa qua chế biến
Tránh sử dụng thực phẩm đường bổ sung (added sugar): mật ong, nước hoa quả, siro, mật hoa dừa…
Không ăn ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, chưa qua tinh chế: gạo trắng, mỳ ống, bánh mì trắng, ngũ cốc ăn sáng chế biến…
Lựa chọn thực phẩm có protein nạc (lean protein): gà không da, gà tây, cá, đậu…




​*3. ÁP DỤNG CHẾ ĐỘ EAT CLEAN CÓ ẢNH HƯỞNG ĐẾN SỨC KHỎE?*
Nếu bạn chưa biết, thực phẩm công nghiệp chế biến (processed food) thường chứa các thành phần như chất béo, muối và đường cao hơn so với thực phẩm tự chế biến (homemade food) hay thực phẩm toàn phần (whole food). Theo nghiên cứu được công bố bởi Viện Y tế Quốc gia Mỹ, hấp thụ quá nhiều những chất này là nguyên nhân gây hại cho sức khỏe.

Trong nghiên cứu được công bố trên bởi Tạp chí Dinh dưỡng lâm sàng, một chế độ ăn uống đầy đủ các loại trái cây, rau củ và ngũ cốc nguyên hạt có thể làm giảm nguy cơ trầm cảm, béo phì và bệnh mãn tính. Ngoài ra, Eat Clean còn giúp cơ thể chống lại mất cân bằng oxi hóa (oxidative stress). Bằng việc tập trung sử dụng các loại thực phẩm tươi sống, nguyên chất, Eat Clean sẽ góp phần cải thiện sức khỏe và tăng tuổi thọ cho phái đẹp.




​*4. LÀM CÁCH NÀO ĐỂ BIẾT ĐƯỢC EAT CLEAN PHÙ HỢP VỚI BẠN?*
Mặc dù có khả năng tăng cường sức khỏe hiệu quả nhưng Eat Clean cũng có thể gây ra rối loạn ăn uống, theo một nghiên cứu trên tạp chí Appetite. Vì vậy, đối với những người có tiền sử rối loạn ăn uống, bạn cần phải có kế hoạch cẩn thận và tham khảo thêm ý kiến bác sĩ nếu muốn áp dụng chế độ ăn sạch.




​*5. BÍ QUYẾT ĐỂ CHẾ ĐỘ ĂN EAT CLEAN HIỆU QUẢ*

Nấu ăn tại nhà
Sử dụng trái cây không đường bổ sung
Ăn nhiều rau củ xanh
Nghiên cứu thành phần của thực phẩm
Uống nhiều nước
Sử dụng chất béo có lợi cho tim mạch
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

